# Countdown to Suspension Of Our Constitution



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Countdown to Suspension Of Our Constitution*



*Washington, DC*-As it was with *Lenin, Stalin, Hitler, Castro *and so many others the excuse to end Liberty will be for public safety. Lately the *Barack Obama *Administration has been hearing anger and some rage from Americans opposed to adopting our government policy from *Karl Marx's *playbook, *Das Kapatal*.

We have seen this kind of oppression play out before in places like Cuba and post World War One Europe. Yes *Abraham Lincoln *did that here too and fueled a Civil War that cost more American lives than any other conflict to date.

They are also hearing anger from freedom loving gun owners about the slew of gun and ammunition bans Obama's minions intend to force on Americans. Yes, despite the recent Supreme Court *Heller *case that defined the right to bear arms as an individual right rather than a right of government Obama's tyranny is moving forward.

Guns and ammunition are being hoarded by Americans like never before, not in fear of new laws, but instead for use against anyone the government sends to confiscate guns and endanger liberty.

How soon will we have all our Constitution suspended by our new President? All out civil war is the proper response rather than submitting to some lawless dictator. One only need remember the holocausts of Europe, China and Cambodia to know life, liberty and property must be protected no matter the cost in blood.

Obama better read that portion of our Constitution that gives Americans the right and duty to protect our form of government from many of his Communist ideals.

What will the next presidential assassin's criminal defense be? The rights of revolution, preserving the Constitution from despotism or simple necessity are all possibilities.

It was my country and its government that drafted me into the Army and taught me how to kill Communists that threaten democracy. I still believe that was and is necessary for our freedom.

Politicians and bureaucrats with designs on our Freedom and Liberty must be stopped where they stand.

http://www.crimefilenews.com/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree theres some scarry shit going on but I dont think even the annointed one would try that crap....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way too right wing even for me. I would be more concerned about the nationalization of healthcare. Which is possible but I think Obama is leaning more towards affordable health insurance. Or it could be a scam word.

Either way it sucks trying to find a job in the public sector right now if you haven't noticed. The last vestige this country has is the best medical care in the world! You mess with that I give up. 

I will quite everything and get on SSI via a depression claim (I will drink booze, this becoming depressed!)

This is the crap I see in the human services field I currently work in now. WTF of course your going to get depressed drinking heavily. Any idiot who took an 8th grade health class can tell you that!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

He will not announce a formal suspension of the Constitution. The Dems. will just continue to ignore it as they have done for decades when it gets in there way.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I wouldn't want to be the guy that wrote that...heck, that lady in Niagara Falls couldn't even put up a sign on her private property...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought it would've happened last month.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

:up_yours:Today at work, some numb nut DYS transfer kid, decided it was a good idea to litterally break through the wall and try to take a friend of mine with him. The kid was behaving like a jack ass and did not want to follow the rules. This was not mental illness. 

For my own good my employer does not let me carry:

-Does not have a hospital police force

-Taser (The Commonwealth doesn't let me carry one, but I wouldn't want one even if they would let me since a gun cost as much money as any good taser)

-OC Spray (employer said no no)

As I am helping and struggling to assist in saving my friends life. The nurse remembered what I taught her on what to do when being choked. Something again the hospital did not teach her for her own good. Then the Boss arrived. By that time I calle the police. Because I knew once the liberals arrive they would think it wouldn't be good to call the police.

Long story short. I was rancidly angry. 

WTF does DYS send kids out for mental health treatment??

They do not belong with the few kids who have a fighting chance of getting better, there is enough of that going on with the high school like atmosphere. These kids do not need some asshole DYS kid. Of course if the bed is full its all good. But still I believe in the liberal state of MA if a kid is bad enough to be sent to lock up he or she must be messed up! 

Then why release him for mental health treatment into a private psych hospital with non prisoners. The DOC and Sheriffs do not even go to private hospitals unless it is a medical issue.

I love it how the liberals who decide whats best for me run and hide in the office as my friend almost gets killed!

:up_yours:

Plus what is with the Doctors not helping anything. One Doctor who has a heart condition, actually gets involved and will give verbal med orders and will help if the patient is hurting a staff member.

Meanwhile the other docs. who are in good health, run and hide! 

WTF!

Sorry I am just upset.

Its for your own good!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Reiterating your point, Wolfie:



> "The American people will never knowingly adopt socialism. But, under the name of 'liberalism', they will adopt every fragment of the socialist program, until one day America will be a socialist nation, without knowing how it happened."
> 
> - Norman Thomas, Socialist Party of America Presidential Nominee 1928, 1932, 1936, 1940, 1944, & 1948


----------

